# Ray-O and Mona



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 23, 2011)

*Remember, artists, pict**ures of my character can be found further down under "Pictures."*_

I decided to flesh-out my fursona and give him sort of a backstory._

Name: Raymond Arnaldo / Mona O'Malley
Age: 502 (born 1509)
Sex: Male and Female
Species: Human/Ailuranthropic Black Jaguar
Height: 5'10"
Weight: Wouldn't you like to know?
From: Caguas/ Chiefdom of Turabo, Puerto Rico

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Jet black fur, no visible rosettes. As a girl, she has long black straight hair which matches her fur. His human forms have tan skin (Ray is half-Spanish and half-TaÃ­no) and black straight hair: medium-length as a a male, long as a female, as with the female feline form.
- Markings: White spot on chest (example here) and white tip on tail, black paw pads
- Eye color: Right silver eye, left gold eye (black in human form)
- Other features: As a girl, has a nice big round butt. (Think J-Lo or Kim Kardashian.)
Behavior and Personality: An very smart, but hyper werepanther who loves those people he doesn't have a grudge against. You know who you are. Depending on who you ask, he's either really intelligent or completely reprehensible... kind of like Anthony Bourdain. But he's all about enjoying life and having a good time.

Skills: Very smart, can speak various foreign languages, can change between human and werecat and between genders. Can more or less transform at will now, although that wasn't always the case. Hunger and horniness tend to activate his feline form, and sadness and fear can make him turn into a girl.
Weaknesses: Has a huge apetite and libido, can be bad at hiding his ailuranthropy due to his hyperness and his easily being distracted, can casually make comments that make other people cringe
Likes: comedy, fuzzy pets, females and especially female anthros, food TV shows, travel, watching film critics roast bad movies
Dislikes: children, diet gurus, The American Religious right, Latin American dubs, being treated like a child
Clothing/Personal Style: Has dressed in various costumes to fit into his surroundings, but since the late 20th century he's usually worn T-shirts and jeans and likes to wear a cap, mostly worn forwards, but sometimes backwards. As a girl, he wears a flower in her hair. He also likes to wear a chain collar.

History: He was born in Puerto Rico, the son of a Spanish settler and a TaÃ­na native. One day he took an Egyptian artifact of his father's to El Yunque, and unwittingly summoned the goddess Bast, who turned him into her pet, an anthropomorphic jaguar. Since then, he's traveled the world, trying to survive as a werecat and getting in various hijinks along the way.

Clothing/Personal Style: Has dressed in various costumes to fit into his surroundings, but since the late 20th century he's usually worn T-shirts and jeans and likes to wear a cap, mostly worn forwards, but sometimes backwards. As a girl, he wears a flower in her hair. He also likes to wear a chain collar.
Pictures:
Ray-O (Feline Form):
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6074994/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4753113/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5662127
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5161515/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4973942 (NSFW)

Ray-O (Human Form):
http://img694.imageshack.us/i/img00012um.jpg/
http://img816.imageshack.us/i/img00001io.jpg/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5567146/

Mona (Feline Form):
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6621005/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5319229/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5313780/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5544676/ (NSFW)

Goal: Screw girls (and some guys) around the whole globe and have a good time
Profession: Freelance translator
Birthdate: January 14
Star sign: Capricorn!

Favorite food: Meat, mushrooms, oranges, eggplant, pasta, ranch dressing
Favorite drink: Tropicana Orange Juice. No pulp, please.
Favorite location: None
Favorite weather: Does air conditioning count?
Favorite color: Blue!

Least liked food: Most anything that involves rice or beans, peanut butter
Least liked drink: Eh... not really fond of diet cola. Always tasted funny to me.
Least liked location: Anywhere there isn't anything to do
Least liked weather: Rain, but only if I'm stuck outside

Favorite person: Him, as well as everybody in his "little black book"
Relations: Ruy del Valle (father), Yuisa MarÃ­a del Pilar Del Valle (mother), Paola Rios (thrall)
Enemies: Valentino Paz (upcoming character)
Significant other: Has had various mates
Orientation: Bisexual


----------



## maria-mar (Feb 23, 2011)

About time this cat got it good! 
I need to make me a proper ref too...


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 23, 2011)

Leybun said:


>


 
You're welcome.


----------

